# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  منتدى الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله

## dursh

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . ألف مبروك ..

----------


## محمد عمر

شكرا لكم علي جميع الموضوعات التي يقدمها المنتدي

----------


## محمد عمر

انا خريج كلية حقوق  ومعي ماحستير في القانون الجنائي وابحث عن فرصة عمل

----------


## nassma-alg

منتدى قانوني مفيد 
شكرا على كل المواضيع

----------


## ضوالحق

كل عام وانتم بالف خيرومشكوره جدا على هذاالمنتدى الرائع

----------


## thesaint

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين شـكــ وبارك الله فيك

----------


## دكتوره ايمان

شكرا على المجهود الرائع والفعال وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ARMORED

بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد صلوات الله عليه و سلم 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المنتدى النافع

----------


## دكتوره ايمان

شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## نشوى محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ شكرا على المجهود الرائع والجبار

----------


## نشوى محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .. انا سعيدة كتير باهتمامك, والبحث المطلوب منى بكالوريس والموضوع عن الانتخابات . بس الا مش عارفة اعمله ايه الا مطلوب منى انى اكتبه فيه يعنى شو ممكن ان يشتمل الموضوع ايه العناصر الازمة هذه الرسالة للدكتور ابو الخير

----------


## محمود محمد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .......
اما بعد.........
انا فرحان جدا لانى سجلت واشتركت فى الموقع القيم ده وانا بوصل رساله للدكتوره شيماء ان و الله حضرتها بتعمل معانا حاجات ، الدكاتره التانيين مش بيعملوها وكفايا ان الطلبه مبيتكلموش فى محاضرتها وده مش بيحصل فى المحاضرات التانيه وان انا والله بافهم منها جدا وكمان مره انا بشكرها على كل اللى بتعملو معانا................
وعلى فكره انا فى الفرقه الاولى انتظام.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## نادين

_مرحبا بالعضو الكريم / محمود محمد_ 

_سعداء لانضمامك ونتطلع إلى مشاركاتك التي تفيد وتثري المنتدى_ 

_تقبل مروري_ 

_موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية ._

----------


## البا شا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  ممكن طلب للدكتو رة و هو تليخيص  ما دة المو ار يث  و كيفية قسمة المير اث

----------


## حسن على

[frame="15 98"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته (محتاج ضرورى اى شىء عن اجراءات جمع الاستدلال والتحقيق مع الحدث) [/frame]

----------


## حسن رشوان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته السادة الأفاضل أعضاء المنتدي الكريم , وأتمني من الله العلي القدير أن ينعم عليكم بوافر الصحة والعافية , وأن يسدد الله خطاكم علي طريق الخير من أجل تحقيق أقصي إستفادة ممكنة للزملاء الأعزاء أعضاء المنتدي والمطالعين له والمتصفحين للموضوعات التي يتم نشرها علي المنتدي , مع العمل بفضل الله وتوفيقه من أجل تحديث المنتدي وإضافة كل ما هو جديد من أجل خدمة الأعضاء .*

----------


## saad

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم**الموضوع / العرف ودوره في كبح جماح القانون والنظام العام* *مقدمة :*
ان العادة الفاسدة المجسدة لقواعد ظالمة لا يعترف لها بأثر في مجال تكوين العرف فالعرف الصحيح هو المبني على سلوك طبيعي لا تشويه شبهة الظلم أو مخالفة قواعد القانون الطبيعي إن الأعتراف بالأعراف الفاسدة في العلاقات السياسية والإقتصادية والأجتماعية من شأنه أن ينشي قوانين ظالمة تنتقى في ظلها العلاقات الإنسانية العادية التي يسعد في ظلها الإنسان أن العلاقات الإنسانية العادية التي يسعد في ظلها الإنسان لا يمكن أن تنشأ إلا في ظل أعراف قوية وسوية تترجم الحرية وسعادة الإنسان .
ولكن ما معنى العرف ؟ وكيف تنشأ قواعده إن كانت له قواعد ؟
وما هي أركانه وخصائصه وعلاقته بالقواعد الآمرة ؟
والإجابة على ما تقدم من أسئلة تعين لنا نشير أولاً إلى النظرة الشرعية والقانونية للعرف ، فما هي أدلة اعتبار العرف الشرعية ؟
فمن الناحية الشرعية عرف الفقهاء العرف بانه (( ما اعتاده الناس وألفوه وساروا عليه في أمورهم سواء كان فعلاً أو قولاً دون أن يعارض كتاب أو سنة ))
اثر العرف في تحديد مضمون العقود والالتزامات :-
للعرف دور في تحديد بعض العقود والالتزامات مثل الزواج ، النفقة ، المهر ، البيوع .
-   ونكتفي بما أورده القانون رقم ( 10 ) لسنة ( 84 ) بشأن الأحكام الخاصة بالزواج والطلاق وأثارهما م(11) الإيجاب والقبول .
-         يكون الإيجاب والقبول بالزواج مشافهة بالأفاظ التي تفيد معناه لغة أو عرفا بأية لغة .
-   م ( 19 ) المهر ، م ( 20 ) إذا اختلف الزوجان في مقدار المهر أصلا أو قيمة كان الممول عليه مادون في وثيقة النكاح فإذا لم يدون بها شيء تحاكما إلى عرف البلاد .
-   م ( 15 ) الكفاءة حق خاص بالمرأة والولي الفقرة ( ج ) تراعى الكفاءة بين الزوجين حين العقد ويرجع في تفسيرها إلى العرف .
-   م ( 21 ) الأختلاف على أثاث البيت إذا اختلف الزوجان على أثاث البيت وأدواته ما كان صالحاً لكل من الزوجين اقتسماه عيناً أو قيمة بعد حلفهما ما لم يكن هناك شرط أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك .
-         م ( 31 ) الطلاق أ – يقع الطلاق بالألفاظ الصريحة فيه عرفاً .
أدلة اعتبار العرف الشرعية :
1.    الكتاب قوله تعالى (( خذ العفو وأمر بالعرف وأعرض  عن الجاهلين )) 
2.    السنة قال صلى الله عليه وسلم (( مارأه المسلمون حسناً فهو عند الله حسن ))
3.  الإجتماع لقد اتفق أهل العلم في مواطن كثيرة تعارف الناس فيها في عصر من العصور على عمل ماء مع استمرارهم عليه دون أن ينكر عليهم احد من العلماء مع علمهم بذلك مثل الاستصناع " تعاقد على استصناع شيء ليس موجوداً وقت العقد " فيدخل تحت باب بيع ما ليس عند الإنسان فالعرف ثابت بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع وهو ليس منكر بل هو طريق للخلاص من المشاكل الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والقانونية ولكن دور خروجه عن المعالم المرسومة له .
ما معنى العرف ؟
العرف كأحد المصادر الهامة لأي مجتمع يقصد به تعارف الناس على إتباع سلوك معين بحيث يشكل هذا السلوك قاعدة قانونية تنشأ بفعل الإرادة الحرة للناس الذين خلقوا هذه القواعد والموا أنفسهم بأتباعها وهو مصدر من المصادر الإحتياطية للقانون بحسب ما قضت به المادة الأولى (1) من التقنين المدني الليبي وهذا المصدر يأتي بعد مبادئ الشرعية الإسلامية ومعنى ذلك أنه لا يمكن اللجوء للعرف في حكم العلاقات الاجتماعية طالما وجد نصاً تشريعاً يمكن تطبيقه أو مبدأ من مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية يحتكم إليه .
أركان العرف لكي يصلح مصدراً من مصادر القاعدة القانونية :
*الركن المادي :* وهو اطراد الناس على سلوك معين ويحب أن تتوافر فيه الشروط التالية :
*1.   * أن يكون العرف عاماً : أي ينشأ تلقائياً في الجماعة ودون تدخل من المشرع .
*2.   * أن يكون العرف قديماً : ومعنى ذلك أن يمضي على أتباع الناس للعرف فترة طويلة .
*3.   * أن يكون العرف ثابتاً : ويقصد بذلك أن يتوافر الناس على أتباع القاعدة العرفية بأنتظام بطريقة لا تتغير ولا تنقطع .
*4. * الا يكون العرف مخالفاً للنظام العام والآداب : فإذا جرت عادة الناس على مسلك معين لا يتفق مع النظام العام والآداب مثل عادة الأخذ بالثأر فلا يكون عرفا ملزماً قانونياً لمناهضة للنظام والقانون .
*الركن الثاني :* الركن المعنوي : وهو الاعتقاد في إلزام هذه السلوك فلا يكفي توافر العناصر السابقة بل يجب أن يتوافر لدى الناس الاعتقاد بأن هذا السلوك ملزم وجبري بمعنى أنهم خالفوه اجبروا على إتباعه .
*خصائص العرف :*-
*1. * يتطور العرف وفقاً لحاجات الجماعة فهو تعبير مستمر عما تتطلبه الحياة العملية من حلول ولكن لا يجب أن يتطور العرف إلى الخلف ويشد الجماعة إلى الوراء فهو عامل جمود .
*2. * قد تتعدد الأعراف داخل البلد الواحد حسب اختلاف الأمكنة أو المهن أما باستيراد العرف أو تصديره فهو أمر قابل للمجادلة من قبل أفراد القطر الواحد سواء باتباعية أو بتركه فهو عامل انفصال .
*3. * أو يكون العرف مكتوباً وعادة ما يفتقر إلى التتحديد والإنضباط مما يثير كثيراً من المشاكل العملية ولذلك ما يجعل قواعد العرف صعبة التحديد من المتعسر الوقوف على تفاصيل أحكامها بعكس الحال في التشريع الذي يتميز بالوضوح والأنضباط ولذلك قيل في المثل الشعبي ( لو كان كلام العرب لوله زرب  ما تخطاه حد ) 
العرف والقواعد القانونية الآمرة :-

لا يجوز للعرف في مخالفة التشريع إذا كان هناك نص في ذات موضوع العرف ولا يلغي القاعدة القانونية الآمرة وعلى ذلك فإنه مثلا لا نجد دوراً للعرف في تقرير الجرائم في قانون العقوبات ذلك أن ثمة قاعدة اساسية في قانون العقوبات تقول بأنه لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على نص في القانون .

الخاتمة
وعلى ما تقدم من خلال هذا التفحص السريع للقاعدة العرفية ومعناها وخصائصها وأثرها في تراكم العادات وسؤدودها على القاعدة القانونية وهي اصل التشريع فإنه يمكن القول بأنه وبناء على هذه المقدمات نستنتج ما يأتي : 
أن شريعة المجتمع وهي الدين بموجب المادة الثانية من وثيقة إعلان سلطة الشعب تعتبر طوق النجاة من مسيرة المجتمع وأي مجتمع ينحرف عن طريقه فإنه يعرض هذه المسيرة للانهيار المعنوي لان الدين عامل معنوي قوي يوفر للجماعة ولإفرادها المصدر الطبيعي ليستنبطوا منه القواعد القانونية العادلة المنظمة لحياتهم وعلى ذلك يجب أن يتقيد العرف بشريعة المجتمع وأي عرف لا يحتويه الدين فإنه يفقد القوة التي تضمن احترامه فالعرف المخالف للدين عرف فاسد ولا يعول عليه في الأحكام لذلك يجب أن يكون  السلوك المكون للعادة التي من شأنها أن تكون الركن المادي للعرف يجب أن يتطابق أو على الأقل لا تتعارض مع المبادئ العامة للدين كشريعة للمجتمع هذا وفي ظل السرد السابقة يمكن ملاحظة ما يلي :
1.  انه لا يجب أن يطغي العرف بفساده لينقلب مصدرا اوليا ويطغى على الأحكام الشرعية بقبول التصالح على جريمة الزنا والرشوة والسرقة وقبول الربا وترك القصاص والديه والأحكام إلى عرف مادي بحت ومزاجي في بعض الأحيان يتغير من حالة إلى حالة ومن موقع إلى وهو ما يوصمه بعدم الأستقرار فهذه الجرائم محكومة بنصوص قرآنية واضحة في مختلف الجوانب السياسية والاقتصادية والأجتماعية .
يرجع في ذلك سورة الشورى آية رقم 38 ، 159 ، وسورة آل عمران الآية 275 ، وسورة البقرة الآية ( 282 ، 283 ) البقرة ( 1، 3 ،4 ) ، 22 ، 25 ، وسورة النساء الآية ( 226 ، 231 ) وسورة البقرة ( 35 ) وسورة الطلاق ( 6، 7 ) الطلاق ( 234) النساء ( 178 ) البقرة ( 2) النور ( 40 ) المائدة .
2.  ومما تقدم نستطيع أن تقول بأنه ومن قبيل اخذ الصالح من العرف ولفظ ما يوصف بالفساد تأسياً بالشريعة الإسلامية التي هي شريعة المجتمع والتي أبقت على بعض الظواهر الأجتماعية لكنها طورتها ووظفتها توظيفاً جديداً والتي أبقت على بعض الظواهر الاجتماعية لكنها طورتها ووظفتها توظيفاً جديداً بحيث تتوائم  مع مصلحة الجماعة على الطريق القويم مما تقدم فأنه يتعين اخذ العادات الاجتماعية المرتبطة بالعرف وتهذيبها وإحلالها في موضوعها كمصدر احتياطي للقاعدة القانونية كما عبرة عنه المادة الأولى من القانون المدني الليبي وعليه يتعين ايضاً محاولة الموأمه بين أعراف القطر الليبي ودراسة أثارها الأجتماعية والأقتصادية والسياسية وعدم التأثر بما عداها .
3.  ومما تقدم أيضاً الألتزام بهذه الأعراف داخل هذه البلاد وأنه من نافلة القول يتعين التذكير بأنه . ثمة قاعدة قانونية في القانون الدولي تعبر عن المجاملات السياسية والمعاملة بالمثل والنوايا الحسنة هذا على الصعيد الدولي أما على الصعيد الإقليمي فأنه تبعاً لقاعدة إقليمية القوانين والمحافظة على هيبة الدولة على إقليميها ونظامها ومحيط نفوذها على كافة حدودها فانه لا ممدوحة بأن تعتمد خطوطاً حمراء لحماية النظام العام والآداب وعدم انتهاك هذا العرف ومنع تصدير  أو استيراد العوائد والأعراف التي تقتل شخصية الدولة وتبسط نفوذها وتفوض نظامها وقانونها بل ومن الواجب على السلطات المحلية والتنفيذية المبادرة للحد من الظواهر الهدامة والتي تسئ للنظام الجماهيري .
4.  ومم تقدم يتعين الحظ على الذين يتولون تطبيق هذه التوجيهات لتهذيب العرف ةمسك قيادة ووضع عجلته في مسارها بأن يعلموا علم اليقين ما هية حقوقهم في مثل هذه الموافق وواجباتهم ولذلك يتعين التذكير بان قانون العقوبات والقوانين الأخرى كقانون العقوبات العسكري وقانون محاربة التهذيب والرشوة وإساءة استعمال السلطة وغيرها تضع عقوبات رادعة وشافية للمخالفين لتطبيق هذه التوجيهات وفق إطار قانوني سليم ووفق توجيهات المجتمع الجماهيري في حماية أمنه وسلامة أراضيه والقائمين على تنفيذ هذه القوانين وليعلموا أنهم مشددون بمراس قزي ودائرة يتعين أن لا تتجاوزها حتى يعرف كل من ينفذ القانون ومن ينفذ ضده القانون بان المساواة مبدأ يتعين عدم تجاوزه في الأحتكام أثناء تطبيق القانون وعدم الاحتجاج بسيف القانون المسلط على رقاب العباد .

ويتضح النقد لدور تحكيم العرف فيما ينتج من مسائل وعلاقات متشابكة في مجال ممارسة رجال الشرطة لوظائفهم وما يترتب عليها من إضرار للغير أما بحكم الضرورة وظروف الزمان والمكان أو بقوة القانون .
اخلص مما تقدم إلى القول بأن أطلاق العنان للعرف على حساب هيبة الوظيفة والموظف خصوصاً في مجال الوظيفة الأمنية من شأنه الأضرار بالمصلحة العامة التي هي أم المصالح ويجعل رجل الأمن سلبياً إلى حد بعيد خشية طغيان العرف إذا ترك عرفنا الحالة على سيرته المنتقدة في هذه الخصوصية فأننا قد لا تستغرب مستقبلا أن ينسحب اثر العرف بهذا الوصف على عمل القاضي في حكمة وعضو النيابة العامة في تحقيقاته إذا حدث ضررا جسدياً للشخص المحكوم أو المتهم بحسب الأحوال أمام ما سلف ذكره فأنني أرى ضرورة الحد من سلطان العرف بنصوص قانونية صريحة في تحريم فض أي نزاع للتعويض عرفاً كاثر للمارسة رجل الأمن لوظيفته الأمنية طالما ـن الذي نتج عن هذه الممارسة لا يرتب مسئولية جنائية في مواجهة من قام بها لتوفير الشرعية القانونية .
-         مقتبس من هيئة الشرطة القضائية كتاب رقم ( 16 / 672 / 1 / 672 / 93 وحدة التفتيش والمتابعة .
وعلى ما تقدم أمل أن تكون هذه اللمسة البسيطة قد أضاءت ولو بصيصاً من النور على التراكم العرفي الذي ابقى كاهل المجتمع ولو معنوياً تطبيق القوانين تطبيقاً صحيحاً وليعلم أن من يتولى عن إطلاق يد القانون أنه حان الأوان نورد سراح القانون والنظام العام من أجل تصفية الظواهر الأجتماعية التي تفشت في المجتمع بسبب طغيان هذه الأعراف القديمة المتطورة في أثواب جديدة وفي النهاية فلا يصح إلا الصحيح وما مبني على باطل فهو باطل 
والله الموفق لنصرة الوطن والمحافظة على أمنه 

المستشار سعد المصراتي مؤمن

----------


## حسن رشوان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته السيدات والسادة الأفاضل الأعضاء بالمنتدي, وأتمني للجميع أن يكون لإي أتم صحة وعافية.

----------


## enghassan555

لدى مشكله فى القضاء الأدارى أرجو المساعده

----------


## enghassan555

رفع صديق لى دعوه لإلغاء قرار الفصل الصادرمن كليه الهندسه جامعه الأسكندريه وهو بالسنه الرابعه حيث أنه كان يعانى أنفصام ذهنى مزمن فرسب ثلاثه سنوات متتاليه بسبب الحاله المرضيه المصاحبه له ثم قام بتقديم عذر  مرضى لمده عامين ممتالين  ثم بعد ذلك ساءت حالته لمستوى متقدم مرضيآ حتى أصبح غير كامل الأهليه وبالتالى غير مدرك لأفعاله وتصرفاته نحونفسه ونحو الأخرين وعليه   فلم بقدم أى أعتذارات وتغيب عن الكليه حوالى خمس سنواتوفى نهايه السنوات الخمس نصحه الطبيب المعالج بأن علاجه لن يتاتى ألا بخروجه عن الواقع المعناد والتحاقه بأى عمل يخرجه عن التفكير فيماهوفيه وبالفعل أوجد عمل ساعده فى الخروج من ازمته النفسيه  وبعد أن تماثل للشفاء تمامآ قرر أن يستكمل دراسته التىفقدها أثناء مرضه لكنه فؤجى بقرار الجامعه الذى أعتبرفصله منذعام 2002 دون مراعاه للحاله التى تعفيه من أدراكه ضمن الأسوياء  وقدعلمت منه أنه قد لجأ إلى  لجنه فض المنازعات ثم رفع دعوى بالمحكمه فأهمل المحامى القضيه  بحضوره بعض اللجلسات ولم يحضر باقى اللجلسات بحجه غير مطلوب الحضور فتم أيقاف الدعوى لمده شهر  ولم يقد م المحامى  طلب للتجديد فتم حجز الدعوى
قام  برفع دعوى جديده بمحامى أخر فحكمت المحكمه فى الأولى كأن لم تكن والثانيه برفضها لأنها أقيمت بعد الميعاد وهوالأن فى حيره  ويطلب العون فى رسم الطريق الصحيح والقانونى حتى يتثنى له الموافقه على دخوله أمتحان السنه النهائيه للمواد الدراسيه المتبقيه له والحصول بذلك على شهاده البكالريوس التى هى خاتمه دراسته على مدار سنوات عمره  برجاء  الأفاده وهل يمكن الأستفاده من القانون الجديد للمصابين بأمراض نفسيه

----------


## mohamed mahruosss

بسم اللة والصلاة والسلام  على الة وصحبة وسلم منتدى يوجد الكثير من الموضوعات المفيدة أرجو أن تنفعو بة الناس جعلكم اللة عونا دائما وأبدا ونفع اللة بكم جميعا

----------


## السيد يوسف العربى

انا سعيد جدا باشتراكى فى هذا المنتدى 0لانى سعيد جدا بهذا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟

----------


## السيد يوسف العربى

هذه الواقعه حدثت بالفعل فى مركز ابو حماد الشرقيه 


                                           وهذه الواقعه ممثله فى الاتى

صدر امر من النيابه العامه بالقبض على المتهم  ا  واحضاره للتحقيق معه فى تهمه منسوبه اليه0       توصل مامور الضبط  ب  المكلف بتنفيذ امر الضبط والاحضار بتحرياته التى اجراهاالى محل اقامه المتهم ا الذى تطابق مع عنوانه المبين بالامر وطلب منه الحضور معه0    
قرر   ا  لمامور الضبط  ب  انه ليس متهما فى ايه قضيه وانه يوجد شخص اخر يحمل ذات الاسم رباعيا يسكن فى المنزل المجاور مباشره هو المقصودبالامر بالقبض اعتقد مامور الضبط  ب  ان  ا  يراوغه وانه اختلق هذا الكلام والروايهحتى يتمكن من الهرب  فاصر على احضاره ولما امتنع  ب  استخدم معه العنف اسفر عن احداث بعض الاصابات البسيطه ل  ا   وفرد هذا الاخير بضرب  مامور الضبط  وتسبب فى جرحه0

س1 هل يسال  ب  جنائيا عما احدثه من اصابات ل  ا   فى ظروف هذه الواقعه؟
س2 هل يصح من  ا  ان يحتج بحاله الدفاع الشرعى  لدرء مسؤليته الجنائيه عمااحدثه من جرح ل ب ؟
 :M20(3):

----------


## أحمد تمام

شكرا جزيلا على المنتدى

----------


## عصام الافوكاتو

:thumb_yello:

----------


## مشارى المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين نفع الله بنا وبكم

----------


## فوزية سليمان

جزاك الله خيرا يادكتورة شيماء 
وجعلك منارة للعلم كى يهتدى بكى 
كل الباحثين عن كنوز العلم والمعرفة

----------

